# revolution section



## pikachucrackpipe (Mar 13, 2006)

i think one should be made considering im about to preorder one with my next paycheck


----------



## _ORiON_ (Mar 16, 2006)

hear hear,

what this site's talking are consoles and handhelds of nintendo, so why not separate each console and handheld? just a comment tho


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 16, 2006)

If you haven't noticed, GBAtemp is "The largest GBA + DS community on the web" not "The largest Nintendo community on the web". The main focus of this site is handhelds. Why do you think that there isn't a Gamecube section?


----------



## Chakal (Mar 16, 2006)

Revolution topics will most probably go in other console section. That's the way it should be.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah you've got the point, but to remain the site named as GBAtemp, it won't get too much attention to people that the site talks about NDS....


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 16, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> yeah you've got the point, but to remain the site named as GBAtemp, it won't get too much attention to people that the site talks about NDS....



You keep thinking that, meanwhile I'll be watching the member count around here continue to constantly increase.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh yeah, i'll keep thinking that way and that it increases in numbers of GBA fans, but i'm talking of NDS.

and how will other people know the site sure does feature nds, if not thanking for the irc chan and people recommending the site?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 16, 2006)

Maybe one day we will become the largest GAMING community on the web...


----------



## _ORiON_ (Mar 16, 2006)

you jest... almost impossible, but someday we hope it might


----------



## Westside (Mar 16, 2006)

We're not too far from the largest video game pirating community though.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 16, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> you jest... almost impossible, but someday we hope it might



With the exception of commercial communities like Gamefaqs, IGN Forums, & Gamespot Forums (for example), can you name any other gaming communites with as many members and with as much activity??

[That's a question for everyone, not just Orion]


----------



## The Worst (Mar 16, 2006)

would you want this to become like those boards?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  with all the trolling and what not?


----------



## teh_raf3 (Mar 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> With the exception of commercial communities like Gamefaqs, IGN Forums, & Gamespot Forums (for example), can you name any other gaming communites with as many members and with as much activity??
> 
> [That's a question for everyone, not just Orion]


can't think of any, except for http://www.ga-forum.com/ maybe


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 16, 2006)

QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> yeah you've got the point, but to remain the site named as GBAtemp, it won't get too much attention to people that the site talks about NDS....


Little thing called reputation. GBAdev was used as a base for NDS homebrew for quite sometime before they launched NDSdev, for example. GBAtemp is known for what it is: a pirating community. Leaning more toward Nintendo handhelds, but thats to be expected seeing as how the GBA and NDS share much of the same hardware needed to pirate games.


----------



## pelago (Mar 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Mar 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > you jest... almost impossible, but someday we hope it might
> ...


http://rllmukforum.com/


----------



## Hero-Link (Mar 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Mar 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > you jest... almost impossible, but someday we hope it might
> ...



http://www.revo-europe.com ?


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Skys Fall @ Mar 17 2006 said:


> would you want this to become like those boards?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, we already have it


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 17, 2006)

I have assembled a team of scientists to answer this question and after many hours debating we have all agreed on the following reason.





(BTW This is post number 711 for me so double big gulps all round!)


----------



## skywarp (Mar 17, 2006)

The Revolution has the potential to have an amazing homebrew scene, and when/if that day comes, this would be a pretty good forum for such discussion.


----------



## corbs132 (Mar 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Kyoji @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Mar 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah you've got the point, but to remain the site named as GBAtemp, it won't get too much attention to people that the site talks about NDS....
> ...


THIS IS A PIRATING COMMUNITY?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Mar 13, 2006)

i think one should be made considering im about to preorder one with my next paycheck


----------



## THeLL (Mar 17, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Mar 17 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Kyoji @ Mar 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(_ORiON_ @ Mar 16 2006 said:
> ...



Yeah, we don't spread the pirated material but we do discuss it


----------



## _ORiON_ (Mar 18, 2006)

hahah, we're out of the real topic, but replying to the question:



Puck The Joker said:


> _ORiON_ said:
> 
> 
> > you jest... almost impossible, but someday we hope it might
> ...



let's see....

gbatemp on 3/19/2006 5:43 AM



> Board Statistics
> Our members have made a total of *396,474 posts*
> We have *30,567* registered members
> Most users ever online was *293* on Dec 12 2005, 08:31 PM



the other sites:

EmulatorWorld


> ROMs & Emulators Forums StatisticsÂ
> Threads: 4,814, Posts: 73,110, Members: 4,195
> Most users ever online was 262, 12-25-2004 at 07:06 AM.



The Emulator Zone Forum


> The Emulator Zone Forum Statistics
> Threads: 5,550, Posts: 52,175, Members: 5,226
> Most users ever online was 282, 01-17-2005 at 03:51.



Nintendophiles Forums


> Nintendophiles Forums Statistics
> Threads: 24,204, Posts: *618,335*, Members: 2,694
> Most users ever online was *547*, 03-11-2006 at 03:46 AM.



EmuTalk?


> EmuTalk.net Statistics
> Threads: 31,186, Posts: 309,072, Members: *48,564 *
> Most online: *979*, November 14th, 2005 at 05:15.



some sites have more registered members, some sites have more posts, and some sites have more people online on one occasion. 

we cant compare the number of threads, since you did not included it in the statistics.

i don't know if any of these sites are affiliated with GBAtemp, but as far as it is concerned, they beat us for good. i have not looked at the rate of members joining, maybe we might have a good number of people joining everyday, i don't know. 

and as for the activity, the only thing that differs us between them is that we have the tourney... but aside from that, i cant see any other differences {as far as i know}

as for Kyoji, i was talking about popularity, because we already have the reputation of being known as a pirating community as many say. it's popularity, and by that i meant how far people know of this site. would they need some friends to tell them so that would know this site. would using search engines get them to know us? in my case, i found this site when i joined in the IRC chan and saw the website. there are many kinds of how people approach us, but in our case, i just and *JUST* think we do lack these things. 

i do not know, maybe you just don't care about the numbers. no personal offenses...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Mar 22, 2006)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ Mar 16 2006 said:


> If you haven't noticed, GBAtemp is "The largest GBA + DS community on the web" not "The largest Nintendo community on the web". The main focus of this site is handhelds. Why do you think that there isn't a Gamecube section?


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 22, 2006)

Pandas rock. Especially black and white ones.


----------

